

Ask HN: Curated shopping  - psandiego

Socially curated shopping platform where you can buy like in amazon<p>Is this space full of potential or a crowded bubble
======
anigbrowl
I can't tell what you mean from a 10 word description.

------
saiko-chriskun
it's full of potential!! you should do it!!!!

